# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Crazy Russian Videos

## MasterAdmin

Fun video clip collection. Updated often http://crazyrussianvideos.blogspot.com/

----------


## basurero

Еще больше русских политиков дерясь! Ха ха ха ха ха им надо успокаиваться! 
Смотриte эту смешную ссылку. Может ли кто-нибудь перевести диалог?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hHy4...%20politicians

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Zhirinovsky, a Russian politician, leader of ultranationalist party

 Бред, никакая это не ультранационалистическая партия. У меня друг в ЛДПР. И вообще Жириновский умный чел  ::

----------


## wanja

ЛДПР - они же "Клоуны России"  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Наверное зато единороссы -- кладезь мудрости?

----------


## Ramil

> Еще больше русских политиков дерясь! Ха ха ха ха ха им надо успокаиваться! 
> Смотриte эту смешную ссылку. Может ли кто-нибудь перевести диалог?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hHy4...%20politicians

 Это не русские. Язык, скорее всего польский, хотя я могу ошибаться.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Чехия скорее всего, кроме того я там ясно услышал слово "хлопче".

----------


## basurero

Да я знаю, это не русский. Кто-нибудь знает, что они говорят??   ::

----------


## Scorpio

::  There' translation there (just below the link): 
Lostcoin   (5 days ago)
Free translation (I

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

The title says: Czech Politcal Scene. 
I would wager that they are speaking Czech  :P

----------


## basurero

Очень забавно.  
Почему Путин не дерется так?

----------


## Lampada

> Очень забавно.  
> Почему Путин не дерется так?

 Борцам с профессиональной подготовкой не положено драться с нетренированными людьми.  У Путина же чёрный пояс по дзюдо.

----------


## MOG

> Originally Posted by basurero  Очень забавно.  
> Почему Путин не дерется так?   Борцам с профессиональной подготовкой не положено драться с нетренированными людьми.  У Путина же чёрный пояс по дзюдо.

 lol У Путина также катана на спине

----------


## Pejko

[quote=Scorpio] ::  There' translation there (just below the link): 
Lostcoin   (5 days ago)
Free translation (I

----------


## Eledhwen

Осторожно, местами нецензурная лексика (на русском).

----------


## Eledhwen

_Невероятные приколы из России, 1. Incredible fun from Russia, 1._

----------


## Eledhwen

_Невероятные приколы из России, 2. Incredible fun from Russia, 2._   
Sometimes too many Photoshop. //

----------


## Eledhwen

Russian tank personnel jokes.

----------


## Eledhwen

ДТП. Восемь сальто, водитель остался жив. Знак свыше.

----------


## Lacy74

Hi. Tidy write-up. There?s an issue with your online site throughout industry, therefore you should test this? This visitor would be the market place fundamental and a big part of men and women rule out your amazing writing because of this dilemma.

----------


## Lampada

> Hi. Tidy write-up. There?s an issue with your online site throughout industry, therefore you should test this? This visitor would be the market place fundamental and a big part of men and women rule out your amazing writing because of this dilemma.

 Could somebody explain what it's about?

----------


## Eledhwen

Жириновский рассмешил Путина (и всех в зале).

----------


## Eledhwen

Hamster trolling policeman.

----------


## Eledhwen

Cossack semi-fight dance which just seems ridiculous. )) And Russian “business card”.

----------


## fortheether

http://www.themoscowtimes.com/mobile...eo/484065.html   Scott

----------


## Lampada



----------

